# Black Friday !!!



## DaveH (28/11/15)

As much as I luv America and Americans I do wish we would leave this 'Black Friday' where it belongs.

Dave

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

Why?


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/15)

I like the idea of Black Friday... but when they use Black Friday to give a 10% discount they kinda miss the real meaning of Black Friday!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Why?



Im thinking its cos we dont do Thanksgiving so the whole concept is lost on South Africans.
I see it as South Africans doing the _"American wannabe" _thing, you pick up a lot in the fake put on accents, especially in folk that have "converted to" english.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (7/12/15)

zadiac said:


> Why?


I agree with what 'blujeenz' has said - it means nothing because we don't celibate Thanksgiving in this Country. Most people in this Country have no idea why it is Black Friday and not Black Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday or Thursday.
Dave

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (7/12/15)

I always thought it was because it was the last reliable payday before xmas. 
Still makes sense to me.
The connotation to thanksgiving is lost on me, even though we normally celebrate thanksgiving with american friends.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (7/12/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> I always thought it was because it was the last reliable payday before xmas.
> Still makes sense to me.
> The connotation to thanksgiving is lost on me, even though we normally celebrate thanksgiving with american friends.



Im sure its a lot of the payday thingy too. I have no idea regards Thanksgiving either. 

I suspect that it was a marketing ploy to push joe public into a buying frenzy, if he doesnt get the R10k LED Tv for R799 then he'll almost certainly buy something else as compensation, whether it was part of the sale or not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (7/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Im sure its a lot of the payday thingy too. I have no idea regards Thanksgiving either.
> 
> I suspect that it was a marketing ploy to push joe public into a buying frenzy, if he doesnt get the R10k LED Tv for R799 then he'll almost certainly buy something else as compensation, whether it was part of the sale or not.



Exactly.

I think about it this way. 
That paycheck is most likely the one that is "most spent" during the year.
All they did was formalize the date and channel the spending so each retailer can try to take the biggest cut of said spending.

As such your geographical location doesn't matter, only the fact that you have gift season coming up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (7/12/15)

GlacieredPyro said:


> I always thought it was because it was the last reliable payday before xmas.
> Still makes sense to me.
> The connotation to thanksgiving is lost on me, even though we normally celebrate thanksgiving with american friends.



I also see it like this. So it makes sense to me as well.


----------



## Ashley A (8/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Im sure its a lot of the payday thingy too. I have no idea regards Thanksgiving either.
> 
> I suspect that it was a marketing ploy to push joe public into a buying frenzy, if he doesnt get the R10k LED Tv for R799 then he'll almost certainly buy something else as compensation, whether it was part of the sale or not.


Certainly worked on me. After finding a bummer Black Friday this year, decided to buy something anyway that was not on special but I used the first purchase discount voucher which I could have used anytime


----------

